# John Gilcrist



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I think the Nuggets should be up John Gilcrist (undrafted rookie from Maryland) to compete for a backup PG role. 

The guy kicked *** in college and w/ Hodge playing some point there may be no room for John, but I think he could start in the NBA in a few years.

What's your take?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

thetobin73 said:


> I think the Nuggets should be up John Gilcrist (undrafted rookie from Maryland) to compete for a backup PG role.
> 
> The guy kicked *** in college and w/ Hodge playing some point there may be no room for John, but I think he could start in the NBA in a few years.
> 
> What's your take?


 Thats hes been picked up by the Cavs


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

and he will start for them. undrafted. but if your a foreign player that averages 3 points on an overseas professional level, youd be a first round pick. Since kiki traded Jack, i cant imagine him being interested in gilchrist. which is too bad, unless your the cavs of course.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

however, he better welcome kennedy winston with open arms


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> however, he better welcome kennedy winston with open arms


Who's he? What are his dimentions? Where from? 

I was hoping Kiki would take Gilchrist with the 52nd instead of Axel whoever. Hopefully he will pan out in a few years...

Yeah, I think Kiki is banking on Hodge to run some point if he's ever needed. I hope Gilchrist makes teams regret passing him up.

Jack's career will be interesting to watch as well along w/ his trade counterparts. I hope Sanchez can ball. Klieza reminds me of Brian Cardinal a bit, which in my opinion is good.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> however, he better welcome kennedy winston with open arms


agreed


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

thetobin73 said:


> Who's he? What are his dimentions? Where from?
> 
> I was hoping Kiki would take Gilchrist with the 52nd instead of Axel whoever. Hopefully he will pan out in a few years...
> 
> ...


Here's what I feel the problem with our draft is: 

We really needed some outside shooting. Hodge is great, I'm glad we got him. But he really doesn't fill our shooting need. At 22, I think we should've picked up Francisco Garcia. Why? Even though finding minutes might've been hard, either Francisco or Hodge could've started, giving us one of the two to bring off the bench when needed. I don't know anything about Kleiza so I'm not gonna hate, but what need does he really fill? Nene is expected to actually do something this season. Behind him, we've got Najera and Francisco. Honestly, I would've rather seen us pick up some size (something Kleiza doesn't have) rather than Kleiza, maybe even at the 22nd pick. Why not Petro at 22? Or we probably could've swapped with Seattle and picked up an extra pick or two, given they were eyeing Jack. Our draft tells me two things: 

1)Kiki is wanting to add some "toughness" to the team. Kleiza is tough, Hodge is tough, and so is Hervelle (even though he won't be on the team this year). 

2)Kiki is looking at free agency to fill our shooting need. At this point, it's probably necessary to sign someone who can come in and start. On top of that, and given Boykins' inconsistency, we either need to bring back Person or sign yet another guy that can shoot from three. 

The success of this draft will all hinge on this Sanchez kid. Only time will tell if he'll be good. He needs to gain some damn weight though.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=10960

kennedy winston


----------



## icehole3 (Oct 25, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Here's what I feel the problem with our draft is:
> 
> We really needed some outside shooting. Hodge is great, I'm glad we got him. But he really doesn't fill our shooting need. At 22, I think we should've picked up Francisco Garcia.


I've seen enough of Garcia...(Bearcat fan) he's a good defensive guy and has good size but I dont think he's a good shooter. I feel DeMarr Johnson's a better shooter than Garcia.


----------

